# Are AI or A1 Root honey extractors still being made?



## bid (Jun 1, 2013)

It's my understanding that the A. I. Root company is no longer in business, but manufactured quality prodcts when they were. Manual extractors are fairly simple devices and if the unit is in working order now it will probably work for man years to come.


----------



## Becky Jackson (Jun 7, 2013)

The A.I. Root is still in business, but they probably don't sell equipment anymore. They are the publishers of Bee Culture magazine, and still sell books too, like ABC & XYZ of Bee Culture.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> An auction is coming up where bee boxes and an AI or A1 Root honey extractor is listed. I've tried doing an internet search and I've found some on Ebay, but I'm wondering if they are still being made or if you can get parts for it.
> 
> Supposedly it is a Model 1431 and the people who had it used it once.
> 
> ...





I do know a lot of AI Root honey extractor were made out of galvanized steel and not stainless steel. In my humble opinion I would not buy it if it was NOT stainless steel. And yes this company has been out of business (making bee equipment) for about 15 or 20 years. But still do make candles and publish Bee Culture magazine, and still publishes and sell books


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

So sad to say that the A.I. Root company does not produce , or sell Be equipment, The Plant in Medina, Ohio where the woodenware was made has been closed for years. it was a great place and a piece of beekeeping history. I visited it years ago for a bee fair, The massive brick structure was impressive with its bee yards in the back. almost brings a tear to my eye to think of those bygone times. On a positive note, other than the gears in the box their extractors have little to fail if the gearbox is in good shape, it should last until you expand your hives to where you want an electric one. Some people shy away from Galvanized because it leaches arsenic but I would think after this amount of time you would be safe.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

A couple of years ago our local bee club was donated and old AI Root 3-frame extractor. It is galvinized metal. It was painted with Chemcote to provide a clear protective layer so the honey cannot come in contact with the galvinized metal. The extractor is probably 100 years old. It works great. 

I say go for it. 

Tom


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, that explains why I couldn't find any company selling new AI Root extractors!

I know extractors aren't a big technology and have few parts that will wear out. I'm not real worried about leaching arsenic, because even if it is not stainless steel, you don't store honey in the extractor.

I'm assuming it's either a two frame or three frame extractor. So, if it is in good condition, how much would you bid on it?


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Went to the auction yesterday evening. In addition to the extractor, there were two deep hive bodies, 4 supers, a bottom board, inner cover, and top cover. Most of the boxes seemed to have frames in it. 
When the bee equipment came up for sale, the auctioneer decided to sell all of it for one money - everything ended up selling for $200.00.
Too high for me, especially since the extractor was one of those plastic sided "looks like a garbage can" extractor. And used bee equipment - I know the hives and everything can be sterilized, but there's always the thought "What if the bees in it had some disease?"
There was some other bee equipment in a box - a feeder, a brush, and a few other things. The box sold for $5.00, but another beekeeper from our club got it.
I have plans to help another beekeeper extract his honey. He has all the new fangled equipment and is actually set up for it, so my honey will be extracted when I help him.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>everything ended up selling for $200.00. Too high for me

You did the right thing.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Sold one of them for Hundred dollars


----------

